# back to the vets



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

for the last 3 weeks bess has had the trotts, TMI but its worse in the morning gets better through the day then back morning we r back to square 1, the problem is it contains blood and some mucus, it first started when she had her 1st injection, i thought it must of been a side effect but after a week or so i took her back and they gave me probiotics and wormed her. That didnt work so i took her back and she ad a temp so they said that she may have some sort of tummy bug/infection and gave her antibiotics, that hasnt worked and it seems to be gettin worse ! back tomoro so they can send a sample off and hopefully get to the bottom of it (cant wait to seee how much that costs !) its getting very frustrating cos you know how furry a cockapoo is and we r having to wash her every morning ! anyone else ever had anything simular and if so how does this end?? ps i did change her food from fish4dogs to barking heads but her toileting has remained the same on both foods incase anyone thought that maybe a cause, if anyone has had this problem i would be gratfull to know what the diagnosis was, thanks  oh bess has just turned 12 weeks old incase age is a factor


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow has had almost exactly this. The lab costs are horrendous and in our case came back with nothing! We've concluded that Willow ahs a very sensitive tum as it is related to when we give her treats (pretty much any treats, cheese, meat, Masterpet veggie ones, cornstarch based treats etc etc). Our vet recommended breaking her meals down into smaller frequent portions and we've also had the probiotic stuff a few times. I know exactly what you mean about the mess with the fur round the back, you could maybe take her to a groomer and tell them your problem and get them to just clear it up around the problem area without hacking away too much so its easier to clean but doesn't look odd. Of course, your lab results may come back with something different. Good luck! Oh, Willow is now nearly 8 months and we still have the slopps evry now and again, some days much much worse than others and can go a good week or so with good solid poos before it all goes wrong again (normally related to me giving her a treat).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has had lots of tummy issues...and it is all due to food. she is now on a fresh food...but can't seem to handle food with no grains...so she is on a chicken with brown rice fresh food, even if i change her treats it can cause issues. I have never had blood in lady's poops...but definetly mucus. 

Poor thing, I hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

how much was hurrendous, cos my vet told me it would be expencive if u dont mind me asking ! bess has never had treats yet and does not get tip bits either, its just so frustrating, im hoping the lab comes back with something to get rid of it. her poos where fine when she arrived but my vet says she could of being carring something wen she came to us. the probiotics did not help at all nor did the antibiotics, thanks for ur replies x also i will add that bess has 3 small meals a days like the breeder advised (im talking a small handfull size) she is not unwell and acts like every other puppy, eats and drinks well also x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami has a very sensitive tummy also and we battle this off and on all the time. In fact he did a diarrhea poo in his crate last night after 2 weeks of solid poo. We also have been thru antibiotics with no improvement. We have learned he cannot tolerate ANY people tidbits. If we keep him on a diet of grain and corn free dry food, a bit of brown rice and tablespoon of cooked chicken with 2 spoonfuls of yogurt he stays regular. Then we slip up and give treats and a bite or two of chips or even bread or turkey (which we did yesterday!), we end up with runny poo again. We have finally learned our lesson and will not vary from what we know works! We also discovered as a side note the he has eaten a few berries off of a Chinaberry tree in our back yard, and think this may contribute also, so worth a search of your garden and outside area for any offending plants or trees they have access to. (we do not even let him chew on little branches from that tree!) We are having the branches cut back severly this weekend and will simply have to keep him out of that part of the yard as this is toxic to dogs! Hopefully this will help you, its a long process of elimination and trial and error. He has always been a great eater and acts just fine, but the messes are getting very old as he is 9 months old now. Good luck!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow came to us on three meals but the vet suggested trying 4 for a while. They also suggested that we try Royal Cannin wet chicken and rice (for Sensitive tums) for a few days which helped. I'm not sure exactly how much the lab fees were because we paid for a consultation and some medication (possibly the probiotic stuff, I can't really remember) I just recall that the total bill was something around £70-£80 including the lab fees. Bear in mind this was probably our third consultation with the vet regarding this problem and we had already tried Panacur for worms and the probiotic stuff on previous visits so the running total was increasing too. Of course, once you know what it is you wont need to keep visiting the vet, it's just an additional stress/worry/concern when you have a new puppy. The main thing as far as I can tell is that providing the dog is bright eyed and her energy levels/behaviour are the same (and appear normal, Willow is full of energy but crashes out after a bout and always has so this is her 'normal') it's unlikely to be anything to be worried about- at least that seems to be our case. Hope Bess feels better soon!


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Kat,

Unfortunately there are a number of bacterial/parasitic infections with 7-10 day incubation periods. Both of my dogs have had tummy problems. The oldest wasn't tested but the youngest was. The most reliable test is a pooled sample (taken over 3 days). It cost us @£60 for the test. They were also put on Canin Gastro-intestinal Junior which helped. Their tummies still react to things like pigs ears, tripe and liver cake. They also cannot tolerate raw food at the moment. They have both improved with age but we are still careful about what they eat. Hopefully your vet will find what's wrong soon and your little girl will get better. It is very worrying when they are young. My little one had the most horrendous poos at times and it was 3-4 weeks before he could go through the night clean but he is 18 weeks now and has done proper poos for a couple of weeks now so hang in there!

Carole x


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

been to the vets today, they sent a sample off (this mornings toileting was quite weird, thick cream/green mucus plus blood)  they gave her an inflametary injection incase her intenstines are inflammed, £71  all in all the 3 visits to the vets in three weeks have cost around £140, im hoping for a answer soon :argh:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh, that does not sound good...I hope you get to the bottom ( pardon the pun) of it soon, poor little pup.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Fingers crossed you get a reason back from the tests soon so you can deal with it once and for all. Poor Bess.


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

i have just been doing my own reasearch online and the closest thing it sounds like it could be is whipworms? she as been wormed uptodate and her last 2 worming treament came from the vet think its called milbemax or something like that ! if her treatment for worms is coming from the vet it must be good stuff right (i mean like covering all types of worms?) do all worming tablets cover most types of common worms ?? i havent seen any present her stools over the weeks, it says online that they dont loose weight with these types of worms (wich she hasnt) and that they attach them selfs to the large intestine, suck blood and cause mucus, this sounds to me spot on ! i will be mad if it is just this having spent £140 to find an answer


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

sending love and hugs to you ,it must be worrying for you i hope it gets sorted soon 
lynda xxx


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks lynda. i will get the results on monday so ill let u all know what the outcome is x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Kate, sorry to hear your puppy is not well. My first pup had diarrhea with blood and mucus and on lab test of stool sample the vet diagnosed Coccidiosis isospora. She had two courses of treatment ... she was retested after the first course and it was still found to be present but the second course did the trick. It may be a different outcome for your pup, but hopefully the test will show something so she can be properly treated.

I understand what a worrying time it is ... sending hugs and hope she is well soon. 

Sue x


----------



## divyoung (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Kat,
Harry had the same thing at that age but is now a very healthy 15 month old. We got him at 8 weeks and he was fine for first couple of weeks then poo turned very runny and with blood. Initially the vet wormed him and gave him something to firm him up but this didnt help. He repeated this and there was slight improvement for few days then back to square one. Vet said some puppies get a parasite in gut so he treated for this and bingo within a few days he was better. There have been no problems since. I know how worrying this is as they are so small but the vet sounds like he's not overly worried and you are doing the right thing by going to vet straight away to get it sorted, its just sometimes us cockapoo mummies panic about our babies


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

It sounds like the symptoms of Crohns disease humans and dogs get it. Hope the vets test can get to the bottom of it.


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks 4 all your responses, im really hoping its not crohns disease, as i av just googled this and it says they require a liftime of treatment and even with medication it can get worse, if this is the case i quess i will need to find some good pet insurance (will this kind of thing be covered?) because we all know how expensive vets are ! its just a bit stressful at the minute as i have a 5 yr old and a crawling 11 month old, and bess is religated to the kitchen, trapping my baby in the room (witch he hates) i just dont want her licking him or having any accidants in the room untill im sure what this is, its bad enough having traces of bloody musus poos in the grass where my children play


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Many breeders provide 4 weeks free insurance with any pup they sell. I guess yours didn't?
Unfortunately as your puppy has already been to the vets and is being treated for tummy problem it is unlikely that any insurance you take out now will cover any similar problems.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope your puppy is better and on the mend soon ... 

You are done the right thing, you vet will find out the cause and treat accordingly ... I know it is such a worry xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Kate, I sent you a PM ... it's my understanding that insurance companies don't pay out if the puppy came to you from the breeder with the infection, your vet will advise you on this. If this was the case the breeder may be agreeable to paying the vet fees. Do hang on to invoices / receipts as costs can mount up.

Hope your puppy starts to pick up soon. xx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

kat said:


> for the last 3 weeks bess has had the trotts, TMI but its worse in the morning gets better through the day then back morning we r back to square 1, the problem is it contains blood and some mucus, it first started when she had her 1st injection, i thought it must of been a side effect but after a week or so i took her back and they gave me probiotics and wormed her. That didnt work so i took her back and she ad a temp so they said that she may have some sort of tummy bug/infection and gave her antibiotics, that hasnt worked and it seems to be gettin worse ! back tomoro so they can send a sample off and hopefully get to the bottom of it (cant wait to seee how much that costs !) its getting very frustrating cos you know how furry a cockapoo is and we r having to wash her every morning ! anyone else ever had anything simular and if so how does this end?? ps i did change her food from fish4dogs to barking heads but her toileting has remained the same on both foods incase anyone thought that maybe a cause, if anyone has had this problem i would be gratfull to know what the diagnosis was, thanks  oh bess has just turned 12 weeks old
> incase age is a factor


Pushca had the same and after a costly vets bill it cleared up on it's own. I think they eat something when on their walks that's not good for their tummies; think how often we get jippy tummy's for no apparent reason.
Next time I will just feed Pushca kibble instead of NI.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Any news from the vets, have things improved yet?


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

the results were due yesterday but there not back yet, she seemed to have improved but yesterday there were blood in her stools then today she has had the trotts all over my kitchen floor with blood in it, then vomited and ate it before i could reach her, then she vomited again (i nearly vomited too i was wretching) im getting so frustraded with this (it may sound silly but i never expected to buy a pup and be going through this) i could cry because im struggling to cope with this, its unfair on my children espesialy my baby who crawls about on the floor and i hate the fact that there as been bloody poo on the floor, im sorry for the rant but honestly im thinking it was a bad decision buying her in the first place, im just so mad and frustrated. ontop of this im having to wash her everyday, and its causing so much more work than i atisipated, i know its not bess's fault but i dont want to even have her in the house due to hygiene and my baby being in here. its tough


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

kat said:


> the results were due yesterday but there not back yet, she seemed to have improved but yesterday there were blood in her stools then today she has had the trotts all over my kitchen floor with blood in it, then vomited and ate it before i could reach her, then she vomited again (i nearly vomited too i was wretching) im getting so frustraded with this (it may sound silly but i never expected to buy a pup and be going through this) i could cry because im struggling to cope with this, its unfair on my children espesialy my baby who crawls about on the floor and i hate the fact that there as been bloody poo on the floor, im sorry for the rant but honestly im thinking it was a bad decision buying her in the first place, im just so mad and frustrated. ontop of this im having to wash her everyday, and its causing so much more work than i atisipated, i know its not bess's fault but i dont want to even have her in the house due to hygiene and my baby being in here. its tough


Oh what a shame, you must feel you're back to square one after she had seemed better for a while.:hug:

I would keep calling the vets and maybe they can call the lab and hurry the result along. Hopefully it will show up something and she can get the correct medicine and be better asap. Don't worry, she will get better, and will become fully toilet trained ... and then you can all start enjoying her.

S x


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Just wondered if it could be colitis - blood and mucous are symptoms. Had two dogs with colitis and the only thing that helped was a change to a special food. When my dogs had flare ups they were given Sulphasalazine aka Salazoparyn. Beau my cockapoo had giardia but the symptoms are a very gurgly tummy and foul smelling wind. In my experience the food is always the key to getting them right.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Ahh so sorry to hear she's so poorly and yes I can totally understand your anxiety with having a crawling baby around too, is there perhaps a limited area you can give her that's out of bounds for the baby just until you can get this sorted? Out of interest she's not eaten anything that perhaps has scratched her insides as its working through her system I had similar with Beau my one yr old and she had eaten a sharp piece of plastic she passed it through but that had given her a nasty bout of colitis bloody,mucousy runny toilets for 3 days I gave her pro kaolin and it sorted it out fine. X


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

bess is restricted to the kitchen, ive put a baby gate up on the living room/kitchen door. this really fustrates max (my baby) as hes used to having free run. so he as been crying at the gate witch on its own is frustrating, then she comes to the gate and trys licking his hands arrrrrgggghhhhh !!! as for eating something, she does find things in the garden all the time but ive not noticed her pass anything sharp (she did once pass a popped water baloon) but this isnt sharp and its been going on before she passed that. i ran out of barking heads pet food on saturday and because the vet sed he wud b changing her food i thought im not buying a big bag of food so i bought her hills science plan 1kg bag to put her on for a few days. it seemed to work and her poos are lots better on them (you r able to pick them up most times without rinsing the grass kind of poos) but then today back to blood, im hoping its something that can be fixed with some medication as i cant go on like this if its something long term, thank u all for ur responces, ill post a hopfully diognosis on this thread once the vet rings, x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Kate it sounds like such hard work and so frustrating . Hope the results are back ASAP and that you can start the correct treatment and turn a corner. Have you contacted the breeder have any of the other pups had similar symptoms? Hope it gets better soon x


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

i emailed the breeder, she said she is sorry to hear we r having problems with bess and to let her no wen results come back, she didnt say other pups were experiencing this but then again she would probably not tell me that anyway, but then again she was nice and ive no reason not to trust her x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm with you Kate as Biscuit has had runny poos since yesterday and I'm fairly sure there may be blood and mucus too, which is not great considering we are getting a new pup this weekend. However, hubbie game him a slice of salami on Sunday (not a great idea!) and he then found part of an uneaten sandwich whilst out on a walk, so not sure if it's blood I can see, or bits of salami! I too have to keep wiping up splodges over the garden, which I then put the hosepipe over. This is the first time I've experienced this and will try probiotics tomorrow as I don't want the new pup to run in it! Hoping you get your results soon and can hopefully find a solution to it. x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Have you been given any prebiotic from the vet along with something to firm her stools? How is she in herself is she a happy puppy or miserable. If you have insurance could she not be admitted to a vet hospital for observation with a view to resolving this once and for all? Would give you a break and allow the vets to moniter her 24/7. If she is not happy and her quality of life is poor then they can help you make a choice.


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Hope biscuit gets better ive ad 4 weeks of this ! As for pet insurance she did not come with any and ive been informed that because the problem is exsisting i cant take any out now for this. Also she has been prescibed probaotics and inflamatery injections in recent weeks with no affect. Thanks for your reply though. Any ideas r gratefully recieved. From the blood this morning they av firmed up again but i know that by the morning it will return. Sorry for any typing errors if any are made im typing on my phone with no glasses ! X


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Sue i forgot to mention she is a happy pup and doent seem ill at all and if she as been in pain or feeling unwell she is probably immune to it now after 4 weeos ! X


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

kat said:


> Hope biscuit gets better ive ad 4 weeks of this ! As for pet insurance she did not come with any and ive been informed that because the problem is exsisting i cant take any out now for this. Also she has been prescibed probaotics and inflamatery injections in recent weeks with no affect. Thanks for your reply though. Any ideas r gratefully recieved. From the blood this morning they av firmed up again but i know that by the morning it will return. Sorry for any typing errors if any are made im typing on my phone with no glasses ! X


Hi Kate, how worrying for you. I'm sure there are lots of things it could be ... see if you can ask the vets to chase up the results in the morning, hopefully once she is on the correct course of treatment she'll start to improve. S x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Any news yet Kat?

Hoping it is geting better. x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Kat maybe check out if admission to hospital a viable option? I am really suprised they have not suggested this as pup can be monitored 24/7 fed a selective diet and have all bloods and stools monitored. If they think it is just a case of a puppy with the runs maybe they do not know just how this is effecting your homelife particularly with a toddler on the loose. As an aside and I am sure this has already been suggested apparently probiotic yoghurt is supposed to be good only what I have read never tried it. I really hope you sort this you have enough on your plate with a toddler a pup is supposed to be a joy so insist your vets get a grip and sort it.


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Well today there as been no blood thats been noticed but still a bit of trotts. It seems to be the second poo of the day thats worse effected. Im ringing the vets again tomoro to see if they can get results. I think its taking the micheal now. They were due back monday. I hope they ant been lost or something ! Thnks for the advice. Im just a bit nervous about putting yoghurt in her food. Her tummy cant even handle her dog food most of the time x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

kat said:


> Im just a bit nervous about putting yoghurt in her food. Her tummy cant even handle her dog food most of the time x


Live natural yoghurt is meant to be settling for tummies - a teaspoonful on top of her food won't do any harm. Hope you get some news from the vet tomorrow. x


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

I hope all is well. So sorry that you're going thorugh this. Please keep us updated!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So sorry to read Bess and you are going through all of this.. I hope your vet has some news and soon .. I can imagine you are worried and just want some answers ..

Please keep us posted .. xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hope you get some news soon. I'm now on day 4 of this (off to vets today) and have tried probiotic yogurt, together with a bland diet of chicken & rice but still no improvement. He's only going a couple of times a day but there's blood and mucus when he does. Vet nurse kind of told me off for leaving it this long before making an appt but hopefully I'll get to the bottom (!) of this soon as it's going to be no fun if puppy gets it too! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Hope you get some news soon. I'm now on day 4 of this (off to vets today) and have tried probiotic yogurt, together with a bland diet of chicken & rice but still no improvement. He's only going a couple of times a day but there's blood and mucus when he does. Vet nurse kind of told me off for leaving it this long before making an appt but hopefully I'll get to the bottom (!) of this soon as it's going to be no fun if puppy gets it too! x


Poor Biscuit! The last time I phoned my vet about upset tum they told me it's best for them to fast for a day (just water) before trying the chicken/rice, I expect you have already done this. Hope he's back to normal soon (and before Saturday!). S x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

You might like to try this homeopathic treatment to clear out their system of parasites and excessive bacteria. It can be used on puppies and kittens so will not do any harm. J x



> Natural Treatment For Giardia
> By Jean Hofve, DVM
> 
> Giardia is a protozoal parasite found in lakes, streams, ditches and other outdoor water sources. The parasite is shed by wild animals high up in the watershed, and as the water travels down, it becomes even more contaminated by other animals living near it. Any dog or cat drinking from a pond, river, or other natural water source is likely to ingest the cysts of this persistent parasite. Once inside, the cysts hatch, grow, and reproduce. Giardia causes profuse, uncontrollable, often watery diarrhea, sometimes with blood and mucus associated with it.
> ...


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

i rang the vets earlier, they told me results still not back and ive told her to chace them up and she agreed so hopfully i will av an answer today, Ive never seen anything like what i saw this morning when bess had a number 2, thick white of globby goo (whith no sign of poo in it at all) with blobs of blood. i was half tempted to take a pic of this to show u what its like but i couldnt stomache it, it wouldnt even rinse away ! im so baffled by this, i mean this type of thing isnt just a tummy bug surely, and she as been wormed to date and there isnt any worms or anything like that so im just simply confused. now for the rest of the day her poo will b normal and then in morning (after a solid poo it will be like this again anyways ill post with the diognosis when they ring, thanks again for all your advice x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is mucus.
I have had tummy issues with Lady in the past.

Can I ask what food you are feeding her?? have you thought of switching her to a fresh food?
When we were on a kibble with Lady, we would go up and down all the time with her tummy.

if they don't find anything in the fecal test...I suggest moving her to a fresh food. it seems to be easier on a sensitive tummy.

Lady will get a bout if I change anything at all in her diet. to the point where my neighbout who always gives lady treats...had to switch to the brand that we use just so she could give lady a little something when we see eachother out...isnt that sweet of her...

It sounds like your little one has an even more sensitive tummy...if the tests come back negative...I would suggest changing foods to somethign that will help her tummy adjust.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes that sounds like just mucous it's the substance the colon produces to protect the inflamed bowel lining, have you asked about the pro kaolin i suggested before? this is what I used recently when Beau had same symptoms, she was back to normal in a day or so and didn't even need the antibiotics. Diet wise I really would stick to boiled rice and chicken or white fish and chicken until things look like they are improving. You really need to give her food that is very light and use a probiotic to soothe her bowel she sounds to me like she is very inflamed for some reason either food related or a foreign object as passed through her system and irritated her. 

Jo x


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

yes i tried that same probiotic u metioned, the vet gave me it on prescription. it came in a paste and u had to turn a wheel on it. it had zero effect so did antibiotics. i havent cooked her rice or chicken yet and to be honest i will do this as a last resort if advised by the vet, i dont have time to cook for a dog to be honest ! and i dont want her getting used to it taste wise if its not yet needed, i asked the vets to chace up results yesterday and ive heard nothing since. im getting fed up. though today i havent seen any mucus, just normal poos and a bit of the runns here and there. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Kate, I really feel for you...I think you need to kick ass with your vet or get them to with the lab...you have waited too long for these results...until you get them you really don't know what you are dealing with and is all speculation.
Will await further news....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Kate, I feel so sorry for you  sending you and Bess a hug. I hope your vet gets a move on with this and that the poos firm up soon ... good there is no mucus today


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted had a similar problem for just over a year - intermitent mucus, blood in runny poos, alternating on the same day with morning ones being OK and then runny ones later - the vets ( like yours) did every test possible, including the poo test - nothing - alsolutely nothing!
But what they did suggest was to change his food to Hills ZD, or Royal Canin Veterinary Gastro - intestinal food, you can get either wet or dry.
I don't want to tempt fate, but Te has not had bood in his poos since ( 5 months now)...not saying it will work for Bess - but it may be worth speaking to your vet about it...good luck I know how worrying and frustrating it it - I became obssesed with poos, even now I congratulate him every time he does a perfect poo!!!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

We had exactly the same problem with Eddie. He had antibiotic injections and the vet said feed 6 small meals of chicken and rice but he still had the runs . Then we tried him on chicken and pasta and within 24 hours it was alot firmer. He used to be fed on burns mini bites but that was too rich for him so we changed to pro plan puppy sensitive digestion when he was 12 weeks old ,he is now 6 months old and it really suits him. Hope your Bess is better soon it's so worrying


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

*results*

well the vet called with the results. they said that all the tests that they did regarding her stool sample came back negative for everything ! it was my partner that took the call and she basically said to keep her on the food she is on and just offered her some liquid type medicine to help firm her poo and thats it, well im peed off ! so there will never be an end to this im taking it, im mad and frustrated because i was hoping there was something wrong just so i could get her medication to fix it once for all ! so ill just have to try the boiled rice and chicken like some of u suggested. but seriously i cant go on with her being like this. today her poo has been of a soup consistancy all day long. the worst ive seen it. thanks to everyone who replied to this thread, your advise was greatly appreciated, thanks again (anyone want a free cockapoo, inbox me !)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I really hope the rice and chicken helps along with the medication. Sorry your feeling this way about Bess. It sounds like she is really sensitive to food stuffs. I would worry that all would clear up with the rice and chicken then as soon as you start back on the normal food you will be back to square one. This has been awful for you, if I lived nearby I would surely take her to give you a break. I'm sure it will all work out in the end, just sorry it's taking so long.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I had a feeling it would come back negative... did they mention colitis to you? I believe you need to change the food...change the treats. When you find what works it gets better... we had similar issues with lady. You just have to find what works for you and your puppy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh Kat, I'm so sorry it was not what you wanted to hear at all. However, I think there is alot of things you can try yet diet wise perhaps? 

Let us know how you get on with the chicken and rice...can I ask a really stupid question here? When people refer to chicken and rice for a dog for a bad tummy, is it like what we'd eat, i.e chicken breast and long grain rice that we cook up ourselves?, or is it chicken and rice flavoured dog food?


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks evryone. the vet never metioned any other illness, also a question about the chicken and rice, can i just buy already cooked chicken like you buy in chunks for sandwiches and give it her cold or do i have to cook a chicken from fresh and give it to her cooled ?? and if this works will this be a long time thing or can i keep trying her with normal dry dog food, and to a response about her food. the food she is on is hills science plan, her poo firmed right up with this and all was well for about a week, then only today she has started with the trotts quite bad again. she also has not had any treats since we got her at 8 weeks, she as only ever eaten dog food x


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

oh what a shame for you. Kipper is also getting a bit sloppy. I'm planning on stopping treats, but not sure how we do any training if we can't give treats!! No idea about the chicken and rice - sorry!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cooked chicken is fine as long as there's nothing added eg salt during the packaging process. It's two parts rice to one part chicken with a tablespoon of yoghurt, quantity is about the same amount in weight as her normal food.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

This may be worth a try?? 


http://www.amazon.com/Fruitables-Pumpkin-Digestive-Supplement-15-Ounce/dp/B001E0L6Z8


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

ruthmill do you know if i will always have to feed her this if it works or will she also need dog food for like vitimains and stuff like that ? x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The pumpkin is a great idea.. You can also supplement the chicken and rice with unseasoned sweet potato if your feeding this diet for more than 3 days.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I know a few people who feed this way and they have healthy dogs. They use the rice chicken and sweet potato mix. Adding yoghurt, fish oil (like cod liver oil or salmon oil - one capsule put in the food, no need to open capsule). Their dogs are very healthy and happy in good health.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have considered it I have to say as I don't like anything processed and I don't fancy raw diet. I still might do it...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

There's loads of info online about home cooking for dogs..

I know the people I know give their dogs peas and carrots and apples as treats which also helps with the vitamins and minerals. Peanut butter, low fat cottage cheese also good for treats..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I may have missed this before but what flavour was your puppy food?? Have I read before about some dogs being particularly sensitive to chicken ? and that when fed other flavours they are fine.
How much of the stool firming meds have the vets given you? are they saying that they feel that its a short term thing?they have nt given you a diagnosis at all or given you any advice about what to do next? are they expecting you yo have a follow up appointment? x


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

the flavour is chicken, always as been, i can buy this in lamb and rice flavour, thanks i will try this. also we havent yet got this liquid stuff from the vet, she called us just before closing time i can go tommorow, all she said was keep her on the same dog food for a month, try the poo fiming stuff and see how she goes, im praying she grows out of this x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Please can someone back me up on the chicken sensitivity thing, I really dont want to send Kate on a wild goose chase. I wonder if the breeder had fed that flavour, I presume she gave you a new bag to come away with, it would be interesting to know if Bess was eating the exact same food/flavour prior to you having her. The breeder maintains she was ok with her so it maybe worth checking x


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

when we got bess she was on fish4dogs, her poo was fine for about the first week then it started going sloppy, i still kept her on this food untill the sample ran out (about 3 weeks ish) once that had been eaten her poo was still funny, i changed her to barking heads because of good recomendations and i couldnt buy fish4dogs in any pet store in my area (could only order online and to me thats a bit of an inconviniance) anyways no improvement with this so i changed her to hills science plan (only did this because the vet said he would probably be changing her diet from barking heads and i ran out of this food so i bought a 1kg bag of hills to keep her going for a few days and things improved so thats what she is on at the minute, its just today that things have gone bad again. sorry if this is confusing im just trying to give you a detailed answer x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It doesn't sound like a chicken sensitivity does it?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry kate now you've recapped I remember x x When you get your meds tomorrow Id push them for more info on what they think you should expect and what in their opinion could be causing Bess' problem . Havent they suggested chicken and rice or very small meals more often ?


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

no they havent there bloody useless to put it nicely !  but i will ask x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Kate have you got anyone who could take her for a few days (I understand this person would have to be a very close person to you to do this for you)? I'm just thinking you need a break to do some normal things... I put Lola in to day care last Wednesday just so I could clean the house so I know how hard things must be for you..


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

not really ruth, and all of my family work (im a stay at home mummy) so i have the time to keep letting her out through the day (and at the minute she need an eye kept on her to avoid any mess in the house) (as for day care/kennels i doubt anyone would take her with the problem she has especially as there is no diognosis for what she has, ill just keep at it and hope thing clear up soon ! thanks for the suggestion though x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would definitely take her to give you a break.. Little problem being the Irish sea!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

ah thanks ruth,,,,,,,,,,,maybe i can ship her


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha!  poor Bess!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What are you feeding her right now...treats and all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

hills science plan for puppies, she as never ad any treats as she as always ad a dodgy tum x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Try the pumpkin, you have nothing to lose. You just add to usual food, I don't think another diet change will benefit your pup. It doesn't have to be the one I linked to,it was just an example to give you an idea. Just google pumpkin supplements for dogs.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

so sorry to hear this about Bess. really hope she settles soon i really do feel for you especially having little ones too. thinking of you xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Kate I took Biscuit to the vets on Thursday with blood and mucus. He had an antibiotic shot and is now on antibiotic tablets and anti-inflammatories. I know you've tried this already but they also gave me a special Hills recovery diet, which he's on the last day of and now seems back to normal, although we'll have to see if he stays that way once off his medication. Was the Hills your vet gave you the recovery diet or just the normal food? They also said I could have given him boiled chicken and rice for a few days too and then move him back to his normal diet. I have heard great things about pumpkin, so certainly worth a try. 

Really thinking of you as I can imagine how hard it must be with a puppy that is not housetrained yet, especially with a youngster on the floor, and I'm not surprised you are feeling so frustrated with your vet. x


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

glad biscuit is on the mend. she is on hills science plan, the normal one that u get from shops. the vet never told mr to get it i just bought that one. today her poo seems better (u can pick it up almost) the vet said to keep her on this food for a month and see how she goes, see if her belly can get settled on this. now today my 11 month old has the trotts ! im upto myelbows in plop all the time !!! lol :ugh:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Kate poor you, I really hope you have a healthy, happy household soon.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Kate, I was just wondering if there is any improvement in little Bess? S x


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

hi madog
YES, we have a normal pup, like a mirical her poos r normal, no blood no mucus no accidents in crate or house no poo stuck to the bum, just normal solid poos. ive kept her on hills science plan and its worked a treat things have been nornal for about 2 weeks now !!!! maybe she just grew out of having a terrible tum, i havent yet given her any treats (like pigs ears or treats in genral) because i dont want anything to return. thanks for asking xx roud:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great news....you can now fully enjoy having your pup


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

kat said:


> hi madog
> YES, we have a normal pup, like a mirical her poos r normal, no blood no mucus no accidents in crate or house no poo stuck to the bum, just normal solid poos. ive kept her on hills science plan and its worked a treat things have been nornal for about 2 weeks now !!!! maybe she just grew out of having a terrible tum, i havent yet given her any treats (like pigs ears or treats in genral) because i dont want anything to return. thanks for asking xx roud:


Fantastic news! What a relief for you ... hope she continues to be settled. x :twothumbs:


----------



## Snippers21 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi kate. Only joined this site a few weeks ago and i am having exactly the same problems. My puppy is 12 weeks and we have had him four week now. Never had a solid poo yet. Crate is always messy first thing and bath him daily. He is on james wellbeloved puppy food. He is eating well and playing well but just yesterday he starting yelping when we pick him up. How old is bess? I am glad she seems to be on the mend. Its a hard puppy time for us at the min but its nice to find people who have had similar storues. Hope my Ted is ok at some point. We saw a vet yesterday and due to go back in a week.


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

hi, bess is now nearly 18 weeks and is is fine now, but the problem started with her when she was 9 weeks (1 week after fetching her home) she had loose poos wich then kept changing colour and contained blood and mucus. she was normal in herself ate and drank well and was otherwise healthy. we spent lots on vet bills with tests, injections, antibiotics probiotics but all it ended up nbeing was finding the right food that worked for her, i tried barking heads fish4dogs with no luck but then i bought hills science plan dry food for puppys and within days she was almost better ! i bought this brand because they do lots of flavours and a sensitive tummy one for adult dogs. we think bess as a senetive tummy so we dont give her any treats just her food because the experience of trots is horrid ! change ur puppys food to this or something simular (i chose this because its made by vets, and can be bought from them, they even do a presciption version of this food also, for very bad tummys) and try sticking to it for a month, if no improvement change again. its just about finding a food that lays right with ur dog. i know its hard work and upsetting and maddening but it will get better, hope this info works for you, keep me updated. our problem lasted a good 7 weeks hope u find a salution sooner x


----------



## Snippers21 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you kat, I went down to the vets last night and bought the hills science puppy food and we begin to swap the food over. I really hope this works I seem to at the vets every other day. We have stopped the treats. The vets have also suggested getting the poo sampled but will hang to see if this food helps. We have also had the probiotic medication no help at all. Teddy is fine other than that think the yelping yesterday was where he had had his second injection. Hope my story mirrors yours. I will keep you posted thanks for this it helps to speak to others who know what your going through. Sarah xx


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

No problem. U might not see results sraight away. I think it took a week for bess to become settled on the food. Like i said i stuck to this with no treats and she is normal now. Hope this works for you too. Try to stick to it for a couple of weeks and see how ur pup goes. X


----------

